# Pastry Puffs



## dnjdery (Jan 28, 2006)

Just discovered how easy they are to make. Also haw versatile and delicious. I keep a supply unfilled and frozen in the freezer so I asways have some available for a quick lunch or dessert. My recipe:
1 cup water, 1 cup flour, 1 stick butter, pinch salt, 4to 5 eggs.
Bring water to boil, add butter and salt, when butter is melted add flour all at once and stir on the heat until well mixed. Take off the stove and immediately mix in eggs one at the time until you have a nice smooth goo.
heay oven to 350 F , grease two cookiwe tins. using tw teaspoons i put walnut size blobs of dough on the sheets. ( Makes 18 to 32 puffs depending on size) Cook 35 minutes. Be sure they are well done or they will colapse.

Ideas for fillings would be appreciated.


----------



## jkath (Jan 28, 2006)

I love the "goo" part!

I'm keeping this recipe!

As for fillings....
----- instant pudding with whipped cream and chocolate curls on top
----- chicken salad, perhaps?
----- how about my favorite lemon cream? (1/2 fresh lemon juice, 1 can sweetened condensed milk, 1 8oz. tub cool whip. Mix first two together till smooth, carefully folk in cool whip. Refrigerate at least 1-2 hours to firm up. If you want it even thicker in consistency, use a bit less lemon juice)


----------



## Constance (Jan 28, 2006)

I haven't made them since my daughter's wedding (which I was silly enough to cater myself), but I always turned my oven off when they were golden, and let the puffs set and dry out until there were no little beads of moisture on top. 
This was before the age of insulated baking pans, and before I had an oven with an accurate thermostat. 
I must have made a kajillion of them over the years. I should do them again. I can either get Kim to beat the eggs in, or do it in the Kitchen Aid. 

*Creme puffs are so good with chicken or crab salad. 
*Larger ones are lovely with Chicken a la King or other creamed things. 
*I can imagine them as a base for Eggs Benedict.

You could also put some "hot pockets" type fillings in them. 
For instance:
*Pizza filling...made with whatever you like on your pizzas, top with cheese...slice off top, pull out the center, fill, top with cap, and run in the oven till cheese melts. 
*Ham'n cheese, Mayo, and whatever else you wish...cook as above.
*Softly scrambled eggs with whatever...

Those are some savory suggestions. 

You can also just thaw one, fill it with ice cream, and top with store-bought fudge sauce, or whatever you like.


----------



## QSis (Jan 28, 2006)

*Lemon Cream*



			
				jkath said:
			
		

> I love the "goo" part!
> 
> ----- how about my favorite lemon cream? (1/2 fresh lemon juice, 1 can sweetened condensed milk, 1 8oz. tub cool whip. Mix first two together till smooth, carefully folk in cool whip. Refrigerate at least 1-2 hours to firm up. If you want it even thicker in consistency, use a bit less lemon juice)


 
What do you do with the lemon cream, jkath?  Do you usually just eat it in a bowl with a spoon?  

Sounds like a good dessert for my lemon fan of a mother!

Lee


----------



## caliloo (Jan 30, 2006)

For a really easy lemon puff desesrt, mix a few tbsp of lemon curd into a cup of CoolWhip (or real whipped cream) and pipe that into each puff. Put a fresh raspberry on each one and Bob's your uncle. 

Alexa


----------

